# Good books?



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

We are looking at adopting our first German Shepherd...and I am one of those people who like to read up on everything! I am finding this website to be a fabulous resource.

Would you all recommend any specific books about caring for and training GSDs? 

Thanks!
Sue


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

One book that you might find very interesting if you want to read about the breed's origins and background is the book "The German Shepherd Dog in Word and Picture" by Captain Max von Stephanitz, the founder of the GSD breed. 

There is a reprint of the 1925 published English translation available that comes up frequently on eBay and at online book sellers for reasonable prices ($60 and less). There's one on Amazon at the moment but it's WAY overpriced. eBay may be your best bet. That's where I got mine.

Aside from the Stephanitz book, I don't have much in terms of recommendations for books specific to the German Shepherd breed. I know there are tons of them out there but I don't own them and therefore can't recommend them.

I will say that I get a lot of information from the Internet, much more so than from books. I have a few books on canine first aid, training, and such but there are loads of wonderful websites on the subject I refer to and send people to much more often. Particularly the following -

Training / Equipment

http://www.flyingdogpress.com/
http://www.leerburg.com/articles.htm
http://www.k9deb.com/nilif.htm
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/leader.html

Nutrition / Care

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/fitorfat.html
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/
http://www.rawdogranch.com./rawdiet.htm

Communication / Behavior

http://www.petfinder.com/journal/docs/CanineBody.pdf
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/diagrams.html
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/calmingsignals.html
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/bodylangspaceinvaders.html


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

I sure can't add to the great info. Historian provided. I just wanted to really encourage you to scour this site and read as much as you can - there's just so much experience here. Everything from food, to training, to problems - someone here has gone through it. 

I am so happy you are rescuing a GSD. Hope to see some photos of this lucky pup soon.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for the website info!!!!

Guess I have lots of reading to do!


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Bones Would Rain from the Sky by Suzanne Clothier
Parenting Your Dog by Trish King
The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you Susan!

Looking forward to a trip to the bookstore!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: Bones Would Rain from the Sky by Suzanne Clothier
> The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell


Two of my favorites. You might want to read Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson - interesting comparing what we see our dogs doing as opposed to how it seems from their standpoint.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Dog Training for Dummies. by Jack & Wendy Volhardt

and, absolutely free online: 
Training Levels by Sue Ailsby http://www.dragonflyllama.com/%20DOGS/%20Dog1/levels.html

I also recommend the training sites already recommended by Historian.


----------

